# Pieces on a Rubik's cube and how they move



## Vcuber6 (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello everyone,
I'm am starting a YouTube channel(V6Cubing) and made a video about the pieces on a Rubik's cube and how they move because beginners struggle with understanding this basic concept and there's not a single video on YouTube about this! If you or someone you know has this problem,my video can help you : 



 note: I'm just trying to help and not promote my channel


----------



## ProStar (Jun 14, 2020)

Vcuber6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm am starting a YouTube channel(V6Cubing) and made a video about the pieces on a Rubik's cube and how they move because beginners struggle with understanding this basic concept and there's not a single video on YouTube about this! If you or someone you know has this problem,my video can help you :



Pretty good! Probably could've been more in-depth, but for a first video it's good



Vcuber6 said:


> note: I'm just trying to help and not promote my channel



I'm almost certain this is a total lie. But it's okay to post a video on here occasionally, just don't be constantly spamming threads for your videos


----------

